# Anyone notice anything different?



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Maltair (May 7, 2006)

The top is diff. Looks nice.


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2006)

Looks cool Bob!  I like it!:ultracool


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## michaeledward (May 7, 2006)

Actually, the title area is taking up more pixels, isn't it? 

I often F11 my Internet Explorer Browser. Seems it might be more necessary as we move forward, eh? 

How does it look at 800 x 600? 

Has the unicorn and dragon changed? I think it looks better, but that may be an illusion.

P.S. - The arcade welcome message default text is still visible.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

Yeah the new logo it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## terryl965 (May 7, 2006)

The face lift look great!!
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (May 7, 2006)

Cover/title page looks more progressive...cleaner.  Very nice.


----------



## Ping898 (May 7, 2006)

nice bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Actually, the title area is taking up more pixels, isn't it?
> 
> I often F11 my Internet Explorer Browser. Seems it might be more necessary as we move forward, eh?
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be.  I targeted 800x600 when designing it, but I'll play with it a little bit and see about a little tweaking for a tighter fit.

The logo is the same, however it's been jazzes up a little bit by what is offsetting it.

I'll tweak the arcade next


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Lisa (May 7, 2006)

I think it looks good Bob.  I like that there is a distinct link to Martialpedia.  Good idea, gives quick reference to the information there


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

>




Bob,

I like lots of it, the only issue is that I have a visual computer vertigo issue and the little lines in the title block can cause it. 

But, I am not looking at it but for a few seconds to login in.


----------



## Kacey (May 7, 2006)

It's very sleek looking - I like it!


----------



## mantis (May 7, 2006)

no, i did not notice 
good work bob


----------



## bluemtn (May 7, 2006)

I noticed the "martial talk" header thingy was different.  I was on here, then hopped off for 5 minutes.  When I came back, it changed!  Looks good, though!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 7, 2006)

Nice one Bob, the site looks a bit better


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

Cleaner look, Bob.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

Hey, Bob, the few added tweaks you put in this afternoon really bring it together nicely. Great look!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (May 8, 2006)

Looks nice and i have to say that is the FIRST thing I noticed when I logged in today.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 8, 2006)

I felt it looked emptier when I first logged on. It looks good though!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 8, 2006)

The new schools listing section is especially nice 

Seriously, it is a much cleaner and unified look across the pages, I like it


----------



## KenpoTess (May 8, 2006)

Looks good Bob  Though the header is wider (at least on this puter) than the threads.. so a scroll bar on the bottom is present.. Could be this puter too.


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

That's awesome, now people dont look at me at work as surfing that site with sword on it


----------



## monkey (May 30, 2006)

Mr.Hubbard love the change.Its not easy doing  computor progaming.Nice work.


----------



## matt.m (May 30, 2006)

Nice home site, entry page.


----------

